# Scent wicks and Scent Bombs



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Now I don't have to start a tread on Has anybody made a scent wick. Nice job! Good idea!:teeth:


----------



## Sisco (Sep 23, 2010)

My version works better. Instead of a fishing weight, I just twist my scent wick to the stem of a fresh apple. It's more green friendly.  j/k Good job, just make sure it's lead free.


----------



## jp1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Never knew they make reflective twist ties- now I can find the bread in the kitchen at night with my flashlight, my wife will never know about my midnight snack!!
All kidding aside, where in Wal-Mart are these ties?


----------



## motorcitykid (Nov 29, 2005)

You made the post that I was going to a tee........Let us know where in Walmart you can find these reflective twist ties.


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 30, 2010)

I just use cotton balls inside film canisters with close pins rubber banded to them. Done hunting I cap them and it saves the scent for the next hunt.


----------



## driver79 (Feb 27, 2008)

Tampons make good scent wicks. Just soak them in your favorite scent and store them in a 35mm film container. Use the string loop on the tampon to hang it on a branch.


----------



## Sisco (Sep 23, 2010)

The reflective ties are right in the hunting section. In our walmart, they are right near the "butt out", field dressing gloves, etc.


----------



## Footballer (Jul 15, 2009)

Sisco said:


> The reflective ties are right in the hunting section. In our walmart, they are right near the "butt out", field dressing gloves, etc.


That's where I found mine.


----------



## markvan (Aug 3, 2008)

Yep.... dunno where else they would be.... (no offense intended....)


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

I use a film canister with an 8" cotton shoe lace hot glued between the cap and the bottom of canister. When it's time to leave I use a twig to push the lace back in the canister and use it another day. I can easily remove the lace and replace it with a clean cut piece.


----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

I rarely reuse scent once it's been exposed to the air for some time. I consider it a cost of business using them, but I also use fresh urine sent direct. Is that twisty-tise storng enough to hold the towel to a drag? I'm going to give it a try this fall. Nice job.


----------

